# is today?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Is today not 6 months to the day when the army said it would run the country for 6 months?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Egyptian calendars as well as Egyptian clocks


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Is today not 6 months to the day when the army said it would run the country for 6 months?


I'm pretty sure SCAF said the above within a couple of weeks of taking over in February, so if my maths don't fail me we passed that deadline at some point in September so "transitional period" should have ended on Friday Sep 30th.


----------

